# Friday report



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

I ended up not working Friday, the boss talked me into taking off when he said the seas would suck Sat-Mon,but I ended up going out by myself because everybody else was working. Got a late start, hit the water about 1:00 after getting ice and a new battery for the boat. Getto my honey hole and first drop I geta nice keeper snapper. I drift over the spot a couple of times picked up another snapper, trigger and a fat red grouper about #15, drop anchor and fishing was slow until I put down a trigger rig and caught a few more trigger one about #5. The seas were as good as you could ask for. Great day in paradise.

Total

2 red snapper

1 red grouper 

5 triggers


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Real nice catch. Especially justyou fishing.:clap


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Wish I had a boss that would let me take off to go fishing :crying . Nice catch :toast


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, thas some niiiiice fish.:bowdown


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

very very nice fish:takephoto:bowdown


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice bunch of fish :hungry Can't think of better way to spend the second half of a day:toast


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

nice job , wish my boss would of let me off! sweeet:bowdown


----------



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice mess of fish! Triggers:hungry em! Tony


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish.. especially the trigger!


----------



## ammo angler (Oct 21, 2007)

Very nice trigger, I wish I could have found one like while fishing the rodeo.


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a fine kettle of fish! Good job, bro!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job on the Grouper and the Trigger. Its been a while since I have seen a Trigger that big.:hungry


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:clap


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

It ain,t gonna happen again unless you take me oke The Boss


----------



## The S.S. Classy Lee (Oct 20, 2007)

Now Thats what I'm Talkin Bout !! :clap


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------

